# Best Bang For The Buck Window Tint?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, you’re right: ceramic is the way to go. 

Why not not wait a little longer, and save up some more shekels, then do it the right way?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Well, you’re right: ceramic is the way to go.
> 
> Why not not wait a little longer, and save up some more shekels, then do it the right way?


Mainly because tinting is a skill I’d really like to learn. But I know I’d toss a ton of ceramic tint away since I’ve never done it before. I’d like to get the experience first and then maybe after I get tired of the tint I put on, go with more expensive tint. I’ve always been a DIYer. A shop quoted me $240 for all windows and the windshield strip. That was a few months ago, not sure if that was ceramic tint or not though.
i was taking a look on Amazon, saw a bulk roll of tint (3ftx100ft) for $80 was looking at some reviews and everyone says it holds up well.
i clearly don’t need 100ft but have plenty to practice with. But I’m trying to find out other films there are for my price range. I can’t really drop my car off at a shop either. I have to go out about 30 miles to get it done, but the problem is having someone pick me up and kill time for a few hours.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, ceramic isn’t exactly a first time DIY.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Yeah, ceramic isn’t exactly a first time DIY.


Well, it can be. Just a really expensive one 
Do you have any hands on experience with films by any chance?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Well, it can be. Just a really expensive one
> Do you have any hands on experience with films by any chance?


My experience was to drive 183 miles in 2008 to the nearest 3m authorized installer for my DTS; and, 72 miles in 2013 to the nearest 3M authorized installer for my Cruze. So including return trips, you could say that I have 510 miles of experience.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Tinting is tough, especially since the back window is 2 pieces (thats why most places do "free windshield strip, they use leftover from rear). Im a DIY'r also but this is a job id say have a shop do. The amount of time and money you could potentially waste IMO will exceed just having it done at a shop. Also, a shop will have a warranty which I doubt you will get if you do it yourself. Nothing ruins a car more than a nasty bubbley tinted window.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

does the rear defrost cause any issues with tint?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Phalanx said:


> does the rear defrost cause any issues with tint?


It shouldn’t, tint has to get pretty hot to stretch or shrink, the defrost only gets the glass warm enough to get ice off.


----------

